# A Little IRT Stick/Blade Striking And Bag Work!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2008)

Okay the following link takes you to my Blog *The Instinctive Edge* and on that page you will see some Stick/Blade striking technique training and bag work. The same lines are used whether you have a stick or a blade in your hand. Also it would not matter if you had a pen or a folding knife. *It is all the same!*

Nothing to fancy here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy!

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/05/06/a-little-irt-stickblade-striking-and-bag-work/


----------



## Guro Harold (May 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 13, 2008)

Very good, how do you do the empty hand? and do you practice elbow(s) only techniques?


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice as always


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> Very good, how do you do the empty hand? and do you practice elbow(s) only techniques?


 
Absolutely we practice elbows, knees, Leg destructions, kicks, etc.  It all gets thrown into the mix of what we do in IRT!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 24, 2008)

Yeah Brian,

This also is a good starting template for someone starting bag work as well.

-Harold


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Harold,

Glad you liked it.


----------

